# تـــربــة بـهـا ثـلاثـة مـعـادن ذهــب , فــضـة , زنــك,



## شيخ المعادن (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبه معطره بعطر الزهور

يوجد لدي خمس اراضي ساحتها 2ك في 1ك تربتها تحتوي على ثلاثه معادن 1- ذهب 2- فضه 3-
زنك 



ونسبة الذهب الخام في الطن الواحد عشرة جرام 


المطلوب شركة تستخرج الذهب من التربة 
انا مع صاحب هذي المواقع وهو صديق عزيز علي 
للتواصل..: ابو عبدالعزيز
 
المملكة العربية السعودية 
الرياض
0566171339


[email protected] ​


----------

